# Buying Property.



## hasky (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi, I am looking into buying a 30 acre property in northwest Colorado. The property is not irrigated but has a well. My question is, would a well be sufficient to water around 20 horses. Any advice would be very helpful. Thank you.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

You have to get the well tested and find out what it can supply and for how long. Without that knowledge it's a maybe.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Darrin said:


> You have to get the well tested and find out what it can supply and for how long. Without that knowledge it's a maybe.


Agreed. The well head should have plate with the well info (depth, flow rate, etc), but if it's been there for any length of time, you'll want to have it tested. A good well would easily provide water for 20 horses.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Just because you have a well doesn't mean you can pump water out of the ground and use it. Wells are also resticted by how the water can be used. Some are household use only. Old or new it really doesn't matter as many older wells are technically illegal. Depending upon where you are talking about, your well could struggle to just keep up with the house. If you want to irrigate any pasture or fields, you are much better off buying irrigation water rights if they are available to you. They are pricey depending upon the water district and the seniority of those rights but they are mostly also available to rent for a growing season.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Coming from a person who's lived on several different properties depending on wells there are soooo many variables to consider.
First off I'd get the well specs:
How old is the well?
When was the pump put in/replaced?
How deep?
Gallons per Minute?

What kind of property is it? Plain, Mountain, what's it near?
Do you have a pond or stream? Any way to store water in case of drought?

Then go to your local ag department or county extension office and get the specs on:
Local minerals
Water table
Aquifers
Natural gas proficient in your area? 
Get the water tested.

Research the property history. You never know what it was used for.

I've had some of the best and some of the worst wells in history. Two were in areas known for shale and natural gas and they were TERRIBLE. I had an artesian well that was amazing and water was gushing out around the pump. Right now I'm on top of a mountain and my water is totally dependent on the amount of rain we get, slim pickins in the summer and we have to truck it in for the horses during a drought. We can't keep up with the house let alone the livestock. Talk about yummy though!


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

FlyGap said:


> Coming from a person who's lived on several different properties depending on wells there are soooo many variables to consider.
> First off I'd get the well specs:
> How old is the well?
> When was the pump put in/replaced?
> ...


Great information.

I drill water wells for a living and could not have said it better!!!!:lol:


----------



## hasky (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you for your responses.


----------

